
This Is Your Brain on Silence - jonbaer
http://nautil.us/issue/38/noise/this-is-your-brain-on-silence-rp?href=
======
brudgers
A previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206982)

